# Carbon Carbon Carbon Sale!



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The Carbon Carbon Carbon Sale!

From February 19th to March 12th we will be offering special deals on many of our R35 GT-R carbon parts!

All products below are discounted up to 10%!
Any orders of 3 or more items receive free shipping!
These special deals are only for our special GTR.CO.UK, NAGTROC.COM and GTRCANADA.COM members!

RSW Carbon Interior Panels
Get the real deal! TunerLab.jp is a direct retailer for RSW, and have also co-developed some of their parts!
These hand-crafted carbon interior panels are made in Japan by RSW. 
These panels are made of high quality carbon fibre and finished in Dupont Clear Coat to prevent scratching and wear.
These panel install easily with the provided double sided tape, and will add a nice visual touch to your interior.
Available colours include black carbon, twill carbon, and silver carbon.
This item is available for both right hand drive, and left hand drive cars.

*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Control Panel*
Black Carbon: 21,546 JPY (regular 23,940 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 23,436 JPY (regular 26,040 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Inner Shift Panel*
Black Carbon: 21,546 JPY (regular 23,940 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 23,436 JPY (regular 26,040 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Mirror Control Panel*
Black Carbon: 9,261 JPY (regular 10,290 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 10,206 JPY (regular 11,340 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Mirror Inner Panel*
Black Carbon: 13,986 JPY (regular 15,540 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 15,876 JPY (regular 17,640 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Monitor Panel*
Black Carbon: 21,546 JPY (regular 23,940 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 23,436 JPY (regular 26,040 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Outer Shift Panel*
Black Carbon: 47,061 JPY (regular 52,290 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 51,786 JPY (regular 57,540 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Side Emblem Panel*
Black Carbon: 21,546 JPY (regular 23,940 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 23,436 JPY (regular 26,040 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Vent Panel*
Black Carbon: 21,546 JPY (regular 23,940 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 23,436 JPY (regular 26,040 JPY)









*RSW R35 GT-R Carbon Window Switch Panel*
Black Carbon: 13,986 JPY (regular 15,540 JPY)
Twill or Silver Carbon: 15,876 JPY (regular 17,640 JPY)









*Auto Select R35 GT-R Carbon Corner Canards*
Black Carbon: 45,360 JPY (regular 50,400 JPY)









*Auto Select R35 GT-R Carbon Grill*
Black Carbon: 58,873 JPY (regular 65,415 JPY)
Silver Carbon: 58,873 JPY (regular 65,415 JPY)
Red Carbon: 58,873 JPY (regular 65,415 JPY)








*
Auto Select Carbon Hood Duct Set*
Black Carbon: 62,100 JPY (regular 69,000 JPY)









*MCR Carbon Front Bumper Maul*
Black Carbon: 51,767 JPY (regular 57,519 JPY)









*HKS Kansai Carbon Bumper Heat Insulator*
Black Carbon: 80,325 JPY (regular 89,250 JPY)









*HKS Kansai Carbon Radiator Shroud*
Black Carbon: 45,360 JPY (regular 50,400 JPY)









*Mines Carbon Hood Duct*
Black Carbon: 75,710 JPY (regular 79,695 JPY)
Twill Carbon: 75,710 JPY (regular 79,695 JPY)









*Mines Carbon Front Grill*
Black Carbon: 62,100 JPY (regular 69,000 JPY)









*Mines Carbon Mirror Surround*
Black Carbon: 149,126 JPY (regular 156,975 JPY)









*Mines Carbon Rear Bumper Protector*
Twill Carbon: 74,562 JPY (regular 78,487 JPY)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh just stop it !!!! You know how weak i am !!!


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello Daryl 
please make me an offer for a left hand drive car, including shipping to Germany for
Black Carbon Window Switch Panel, Black Carbon Monitor Panel, Black Carbon Mirror Control Panel.
Thanks 
Wolf


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Eeeek, £1000 for some wing mirror covers.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wolfandgang said:


> Hello Daryl
> please make me an offer for a left hand drive car, including shipping to Germany for
> Black Carbon Window Switch Panel, Black Carbon Monitor Panel, Black Carbon Mirror Control Panel.
> Thanks
> Wolf


Wolf, PM sent for you


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

robsm said:


> Eeeek, £1000 for some wing mirror covers.


What a piss take, its only a nissan not a ferrari, only for covers, what a joke.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

E5.UNICORN said:


> What a piss take, its only a nissan not a ferrari, only for covers, what a joke.


Thats Mines, they don't sell for cheap and it's quality stuff


----------

